# Lightake - shopping. Is this a good idea?



## SwFranciszek (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I ordered the Lightake - Alpha V cube.
After two weeks they sent this trash. Look at the pictures:

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/958120d5d4d585d5.html
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/27829964a9d3e853.html

And there is no springs and washers.

I reported a complaint. Service Lightake confessed to mistakes and from 10 days promise to address the problem ... and nothing. I wrote again and ... nothing.



Do you have a similar experience with Lightake?

I want to submit the dispute to PayPal. Do you know how it takes care of?

Sorry for my poor English.

Yours


----------



## MEn (Oct 13, 2010)

http://lightake.com/accounts/Contacts.do/bigID.8


----------



## Zarlor (Oct 13, 2010)

*GuHong Meltdown*

Yes, I had a DaYan GuHong cube which had some melted, misshaped corner. They sent me a replacement piece with no problem. I think you need to give them a little time to make it right before you bother with a PayPal dispute. I think they really do want to take care of their customers.


----------



## splinteh (Oct 14, 2010)

There've been many cases like yours from Lightake. Despite the low prices, you don't exactly always get what's in the picture. Sorry man


----------



## MEn (Oct 14, 2010)

splinteh said:


> There've been many cases like yours from Lightake. Despite the low prices, you don't exactly always get what's in the picture. Sorry man


It can always be just a mistake. Just contact them and they'll most likely send you a replacement. Like Zarlor said, they almost WANT to help you.


----------



## theace (Oct 14, 2010)

My brother ordered a gundam kit and there was a frame missing. There guys sent me a complete new kit instead of the frame lol! They're good guys. Don't worry about it. You can trust them. Give jack and emma some time. They're often over burdened with stuff. Oh yeah, and my replacement took about 18 days to get here.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 14, 2010)

Lightake/popbuying have always been pretty good in resolving problems with my orders. Oftentimes they just send out replacements free-of-charge rather than bothering with returns. 

General advice: remain polite and business-like in resolving any issues that involve money


----------



## clover (Oct 14, 2010)

The cores to my F-II and my mini QJ broke and they sent me two new cubes.


----------



## SwFranciszek (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.


MEn said:


> http://lightake.com/accounts/Contacts.do/bigID.8


Of course I contacted them through their service. The only reaction was to note that I have to wait ...
How long? I've been waiting 10 days. I'm running out of patience ...


----------



## o2gulo (Oct 14, 2010)

Dude, i know exactly how you feel. I ordered by GuHong last month and it took me about 3 weeks to get here and the cube has a deformed edge. so i contacted nicely and within a week, my new edge came in. Just a bit of patience.


----------



## Laura O (Oct 14, 2010)

I have good experience with the Lightake support, sending me missing or damaged parts of my order, but also one very annoying case with an order I never received.
After I had waited nearly 6 weeks for this order, I contacted the local post office who told me that this package was sent back to the sender. I contacted Lightake several times to make them send it again, but all I got was something like "it may take up to 4 weeks until we get this package back, so please be patient". I gave up after another 2 months.


----------



## ninjabob7 (Oct 17, 2010)

I ordered a 3x3x5 that came with two missing center caps. I emailed them and they said they would ship them soon. Something like two months later I realized I hadn't heard anything and asked again. They had not shipped them yet. I did eventually get them after that second email, so I guess that's a plus. No problems with the other 3 puzzles in that order.


----------



## bigbee99 (Oct 17, 2010)

They probably missed your email, I know it happens to me.


----------



## splinteh (Oct 17, 2010)

MEn said:


> It can always be just a mistake. Just contact them and they'll most likely send you a replacement. Like Zarlor said, they almost WANT to help you.


 
True, but you're still going to have to wait another roughly 2 weeks. It's better to get it right the first time. But it's good service though.


----------

